# ATV insurance against theft?



## BeerThirty (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a question about insuring my ATV for theft purposes.

Currently I do not have insurance on it because I use the thing all of two weeks per year for hunting season.  The rest of the time it's garage kept on a relative's land where we hunt.  

Question is: does the landowner's homeowner insurance cover my ATV against theft on his property?

Reason I ask is the property is in the middle of nowhere.  Someone could easily break in and steal the ATV and it could literally be months before I even knew about it, just due to the infrequency of me checking in.


----------



## mattech (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm not 100% about how all that works, but I think we added it to our homeowners and it added a couple dollars a month. Well worth it to me considering they cost almost as much as a cheap car nowadays.


----------



## CC Rider (Mar 3, 2017)

From personal experience, take out a policy on your ATV. I had one stolen and was glad I had mine covered. Homeowners only covers if it's stolen from your house and the relative's insurance won't cover it.


----------



## PCNative (Mar 4, 2017)

The only way a homeowners policy will cover an ATV is if it is used in the maintenance of your property, such as the way a lawnmower is used or if it is used for farm work and you have a farm homeowners policy. Take out a separate policy, they are not that expensive. Kids go-carts are also not covered by a homeowners policy. Learned this the hard way.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 4, 2017)

Beer thirty, would you mind if we expanded your thread to include listing insurance companies with decent rates on exactly what you are asking? My son has a side by side, and pays through his nose for coverage( has loan) .


----------



## cr00241 (Mar 4, 2017)

When I had my RZR, it was $300 a year through StateFarm. I insured it for $9k (what I paid for it). I am sure since I had other vehicles on the policy, I had a multi-line discount.

When I was looking at getting a Honda Pioneer, I called nationwide (who I have now) and they said $400 a year to insure it. The unit I was looking at was going to cost right at $16,000.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 5, 2017)

He has a Polaris ranger 570. I forget his exact cost, but remember thinking it was way too high. Our own insurance company, with whom I have all our insurance was one of the highest quotes, farm bureau. Thanks for reply.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 5, 2017)

*Well............*



BeerThirty said:


> I have a question about insuring my ATV for theft purposes.
> 
> Currently I do not have insurance on it because I use the thing all of two weeks per year for hunting season.  The rest of the time it's garage kept on a relative's land where we hunt.
> 
> ...



Buy a theft policy.   I had one stolen-depressing feeling when you get there and are greeted by an open steel shipping container with no ATV inside it !  

You may still end up with an empty steel shipping container....but....you can replace your ATV !

Insurance is the best and worst of "Investments" !!

  Only worth it when something bad happens !!


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a 2016 Ranger 570 crew.I have Progressive for $130 a year,single coverage with 3000. accessory rider policy.


----------



## PCNative (Mar 5, 2017)

Call Progressive's 1-800 number and they'll give you a quote over the phone. I've insured motorcycles, four wheelers, side by sides and RVs through them. I used to compare rates but Progressive was always cheaper on these types of things but not autos. I've had to file claims twice and they were quick to respond and pay the claim no problems. And no I don't work for Progressive.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 5, 2017)

Don't have an ATV but it cost me a hundred bucks a year for full replacement cost on my boat.


----------



## REUSSERY (Mar 6, 2017)

I have a Polaris Ranger, a Carolina Skiff and a Tracker Pontoon Boat all ensured by Progressive. All three policy's are independent of each other and none is more than $130 a year with a deductible of only $100 per occurrence. I'd never filed a claim against any of them until late last year when I hit a submerged object when driving my pontoon and damaging the lower end on my outboard engine. Progressive repaired the engine ($4,900 total cost) with no hassles and even waived my deductible. They are a stand up company and will have my business for the rest of my life. I strongly recommend you call them and get a quote. You cant go wrong on a $120 dollar a year insurance policy that covers thief, damage and even provides medical coverage in case someone is hurt or worst. 

Another note: Typically, homeowner's insurance will not cover items which can be insured independently. And if they do cover it, you would be subject to very high deductibles.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 6, 2017)

I know a guy who bought a brand new JON boat with a 25 HP motor. Drove  it to the ramp , put it in the river rode for about a mile and he found out the hard way that they had not bolted the motor to the transom. Had no insurance.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 7, 2017)

I had one stolen, at my home, years ago, and it was NOT covered, by my homeowner's insurance. I was told, I would have had to have a separate ATV theft policy to cover it, which I did not have at the time. 

It was in the middle of the hunting season, and I figured it was gone for good!  I was sick and felt so violated. The only think I could do, is to go buy another one and take it as a lesson learned. I bought a new on the following day.

Low and behold, I received a call from the police department, a few days later, saying they had recovered my atv!  I could not believe it.  Luckily it was not stolen by one of these big outfits, who do this routinely, but was stolen, by a young fella, trying to make a quick sale, at a ridicules price, to his supervisor. He then reported it. I was glad to get my bike back, and sold it to a family member for a good price.

Bottom line, I'd get insurance for theft.


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 23, 2017)

I am an agent. Primarily work with commercial insurance, but like has been mentioned.... get a separate policy. Offhand i know we write a lot of recreational vehicles with Allstate, Progressive, Foremost, etc


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 24, 2017)

I wish these things could be equipped with a tracking device. It seems like every week you hear about one getting stolen. I have seen as many as 50 going up Moreland Ave in Atlanta. Makes you wonder how many are stolen.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 24, 2017)

If it is your relative's ATV, it would be covered by their homeowner's policy since it is on their land.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Apr 9, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> If it is your relative's ATV, it would be covered by their homeowner's policy since it is on their land.



I'm not going to disagree, with what you have stated, because I'm not sure if there are variations, from insurance company to insurance company, or if different laws, or rules apply to different states. However, in my case, my ATV was in my yard, loaded on my trailer, and hooked to my truck, behind my house, and was told, under no circumstances, was my home owner's policy, or my auto insurance, going to cover the theft of my ATV!

Also, if I'm reading the original poster's message correctly, he owns the ATV, and it's stored on the relatives property. I would venture to say, no way is his relative's policy going to cover his ATV.

I have personally known 5-6 people, who have had their ATV stolen, and only 1 was covered, because that person had a separate policy on the ATV. The rest of us, learned a hard lesson. I was just lucky, and had my prayers answered to get mine back.

OP, the best advice, I can give you, or anyone, is to call your insurance company and ask specifically if your homeowners policy will cover theft of an ATV. If it doesn't, get a special policy, and a peace of mind.


----------



## BeerThirty (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks.  I have been dragging my feet on looking into options, but I will let everyone know how it goes...


----------

